# Pizzata



## King Crimson

I searched high and low in this forum and dictionaries but it seems that no translation has been offered yet of this typical Italian word, a neologism that was coined only recently (actually, so recently that it’s not even listed in Italian dictionaries, besides not being mentioned – much to my surprise – in the “Solo Italiano” forum).

The meaning is quite straightforward and typically refers to a get-together involving workmates or a group of people attending the same course (cookery, dancing, swimming etc., any excuse will do), but perhaps the most common occasion to set up a “pizzata” is when classmates go celebrate the end of school year activities (under adult supervision, if needed); the place where to have this get-together would be a pizzeria, hence the term “pizzata”, meaning to have a pizza all together.

Honestly, I believe this term is just about impossible to translate and would be left in quotation marks (perhaps with a short explanatory note) but let’s see who wants to take up the challenge...


----------



## debboa

Visto che "pizzata" penso venga da "mangiata di pizza", e visto che WR riporta:

mangiata /manˈdʒata/ f. feed, nosh BE;
 farsi una bella ~ to have a good feed.

penso si potrebbe dire "to have a good *Pizza feed*". O no? (ci ho provato...)


----------



## joanvillafane

great word! what verb do you use with it? fare una pizzata? andara a una pizzata?

We have them all the time and call it a pizza party!

you could also consider:
pizza fest


----------



## Akire72

I'm afraid you will have to say something different all the times.

Like:

Hey, I saw John the other day, he proposed to get together some time for a pizza

John and Mary arranged a pizza get-together for next Sunday. Will you join us?


----------



## giginho

joanvillafane said:


> great word! what verb do you use with it? fare una pizzata? andara a una pizzata?
> 
> We have them all the time and call it a pizza party!
> 
> you could also consider:
> pizza fest



In my humble opinion that word is a real crap .....but this is just an opinion! 

We say: fare una pizzata (if you are organizing a pizzata and you're inviting a friend: domani io ciccio patrizio e pasquale facciamo una pizzata, vuoi venire? Si, grazie, vengo volentieri ad una pizzata)

As you can see from the previous line,: andare ad una pizzata is used as well when you are accepting an invitation. Is used andare ad una pizzata even when you're walking out the door and you mother (for example) ask you: "where are you going?" "Sto andando ad una pizzata".

Spero di essere riuscito a spiegarmi in inglese decente!


----------



## King Crimson

joanvillafane said:


> great word! what verb do you use with it? fare una pizzata? andara a una pizzata?
> 
> We have them all the time and call it a pizza party!
> 
> you could also consider:
> pizza fest



Hi Joan,
"fare" is perfect to me and "organizzare" would work in little more formal context (such as in an email I've just received for the "pizzata" of my daughter's class and that prompted me to open this thread)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Joan 

Just out of curiosity, do you think that the original Italian word could do too? "Let's have a_ pizzata _tonight" (?) 

EDIT: 
Ciao a tutti  ... a multiple cross-posting!


----------



## MR1492

Interestingly enough, the Germans have a word for this. 

Stammtisch - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stammtisch

Phil


----------



## giginho

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Joan
> 
> Just out of curiosity, do you think that the original Italian word could do too? "Let's have a_ pizzata _tonight" (?)



Please do not export such an awfull word!!!


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi Anja.Ann- I may be the wrong person to ask, since I "know" Italian  - the real test would be if an English speaker would understand this word or even have any idea that it is related to "pizza."  First of all it would probably not be pronounced correctly, but who knows? it might catch on!


----------



## King Crimson

giginho said:


> Please do not export such an awfull word!!!



I guess it's too late Giginho (Pandora's box and all the rest...)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Gigi, why "awful"?  

Thank you for replying, Joan


----------



## joanvillafane

Gigi, I'd like to know, too, why you think it's awful.
And a question for King Crimson (and others who know this word in Italian) - is it only used for going out for pizza at a pizzeria?   What about a pizza party at home - where we either make our own pizza or have it delivered from the local pizzeria? would that still be a pizzata?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Joan, 

Yes, I usually have a "pizzata" once a week at home


----------



## King Crimson

joanvillafane said:


> Gigi, I'd like to know, too, why you think it's awful.
> And a question for King Crimson (and others who know this word in Italian) - is it only used for going out for pizza at a pizzeria? What about a pizza party at home - where we either make our own pizza or have it delivered from the local pizzeria? would that still be a pizzata?



As far as I know this word is only used when going out to a pizzeria, but let's see what other native speakers say...

EDIT: ok, I've just seen that Anja proved me wrong.. ciao Anja


----------



## Paulfromitaly

joanvillafane said:


> Gigi, I'd like to know, too, why you think it's awful.
> And a question for King Crimson (and others who know this word in Italian) - is it only used for going out for pizza at a pizzeria?   What about a pizza party at home - where we either make our own pizza or have it delivered from the local pizzeria? would that still be a pizzata?


To me it's just like a booze-up where people have pizza rather than booze.


----------



## King Crimson

Paulfromitaly said:


> To me it's just like a booze-up where people have pizza rather than booze.



Maybe, but "pizzata" has a much more innocent ring to it...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Uh, I usually say "Stasera, pizzata!" ... you, boys, probably don't have to cook dinners for the whole family  ... I'm pretty sure that should you get home too late to feel like cooking, you'd start having your own "pizzata" at home too


----------



## joanvillafane

I'm with you Anja.Ann - but can I order sfincione? would that still be a pizzata?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Thank you, Joan! Oh, I always say that "sfincione" is the real "Sicilian pizza"! It's great!


----------



## You little ripper!

_We're having a pizza night at my place on Thursday. Can you bring the beer?
I'm organizing a pizza night at Antonio's for Annie's birthday on Saturday. Can you come?_


----------



## joanvillafane

Sounds good, YLR - but if it's during the day, we wouldn't say "pizza day" - pizza party is still my number #1 choice.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Wow, Rip!  That's great! I'll catch a plane and be there quicker than you can say!


----------



## You little ripper!

joanvillafane said:


> Sounds good, YLR - but if it's during the day, we wouldn't say "pizza day" - pizza party is still my number #1 choice.


'Party' is not the first word I would use for a get-together during the day, Joan. I'd probably say we're having a 'pizza get-together' or a 'pizza lunch'.


----------



## joanvillafane

Well, we have them here in schools all the time (similar to the context King Crimson mentioned) - they bring in pizza for lunch but it's usually for some special occasion so it's a party, no matter what time of day!


----------



## King Crimson

Anja.Ann said:


> Thank you, Joan! Oh, I always say that "sfincione" is the real "Sicilian pizza"! It's great!



I have to say I didn't know "sfincione", but this summer I'm going to Sicily, so I think I'll fill this gap.
Thanks Anja and Joan


----------



## Anja.Ann

You're always more than welcome, King


----------



## You little ripper!

joanvillafane said:


> Well, we have them here in schools all the  time (similar to the context King Crimson mentioned) - they bring in  pizza for lunch but it's usually for some special occasion so it's a  party, no matter what time of day!


'Party' would work in that context because it involves a number of people (a class full of kids), but in the other examples cited by KC (group of workmates, group of people doing the same course together), 'get-together' works better in my opinion.


----------



## Teerex51

Guys, I'd just call it a _pizza outing _


----------



## Nunou

Teerex...ma se la fai/mangi a casa? 
Nel testo però parlano anche di "pizza night".
In fondo è come dire spaghettata, grigliata...pranzo o cena a base di una sola cosa anche se per la grigliata in genere non 
è proprio così ma per pizza o spaghetti in genere sì...birra e/o vino a parte naturalmente! 

A casa io parlo di pizzata....se vado fuori di pizzetta...

Ciao.


----------



## Teerex51

In my world, _pizzata_ means a bunch of friends go out for pizza. And I thought this is what KC meant all of 30 posts ago.


> ...when classmates go celebrate the end of school year activities


If I'm mistaken, I'll buy you a pizza  (and you buy the drinks....that'll teach ya )


----------



## joanvillafane

Yes, KC asked about going out, but then I asked if it would still be the same word if we were at home or ordering in (home, school, office, whatever).   I'll invite all of you, too, but I'm calling mine a pizza party  -


----------



## london calling

King Crimson said:


> I have to say I didn't know "sfincione", but this summer I'm going to Sicily, so I think I'll fill this gap.
> Thanks Anja and Joan


I can't eat it because it's got "sarde"  in it and I'm allergic to fish!.. My late husband, whose dad was from Palermo, loved it, as does his cousin who was born and brought up there (and still lives in Mondello)....

By the way, can we assume that a "pizzata" is used in the same way as a "spaghettata"? If it is, I think "pizza 'party" works fine.


----------

